
Basics of launching a successful ICO and avoiding major mistakes - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/b…/how-to-launch-a-successful-ico/
======
coolspot
* use anonymous or fake team.

* promise big.

* have unfortunate accident “losng” all funds and dissolving venture.

* girls, cars, clubs, cocaine.

